# Aussies show them off ;)



## Jenna (Jan 20, 2011)

Im thinking about getting an Aussie within the next year and i wanted to see how many of you have them, and if so show them off


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey this is funny! Almost a year ago I post almost this exact same thread!!!

People were great and I did plan out everything to get one. I have a 8 month old miniature red tri female aussie named Cassidy aka (poop poop)! She is fantastic!!! I am not a dog person, but would get her again in a heart beat. She loves everyone. I made sure to meet the mom and dad and see how they interacted with other dogs and people. The breeder was a very informative person. I planned on getting mine in the summer when I did not work. I am so glad I did. They can learn so many bad habits at first and need lots of socialization. Here is my Cassidy at the beach when she was about 6 months old.Good luck!


----------



## jayne (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in LOVE with the aussie breed. Can't understand why everyone doesn't have them!





I lost my best (and only) aussie girl about two years ago and I still think of her every day. She was great around the farm, never did anything wrong (well, she was a terrible counter surfer when we weren't home) and was the biggest snuggle bunny ever. She had the best sense of humor. She and my husband made up games to play with a tennis ball that usually ended up with her winning and my husband getting bowled over and on the ground, where she would then maul him to death (of course this is just wrestling and licking), which I really think was her intended outcome of every game. She never looked even sideways at the free ranging chickens and kept a respectful distance from the horses.

I have not gotten another one because she was a companion to our golden retriever/border collie mix who has outlived her now by these two years and is now 15 years old. We think it would not be nice/good to bring in a puppy to mess up this remaining old dog's life. So maybe when she goes on to her great reward and we have a bit of time to breathe, we'll get another one some day. I sure hope so.

Jayne


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2011)

jayne said:


> I am in LOVE with the aussie breed. Can't understand why everyone doesn't have them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jayne, your Aussie was beautiful.

Lost my Aussie girl about 18 months ago, and she was much as you described your girl. I'll have another someday, but right now we have two dogs, so plenty (at least during winter, no potty training iwth 2' of snow minimum).

Here's my Bridgette:


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got a "mini" Aussie... he's almost 50 pounds though... the breeder tries to maintain the look of the standard size Aussies and breeds close.






This is Myrray. My dad loves this dog so much he got another mini Aussie (blue merle) but not as well bred... the dog has "toy sized" parents and turned out just a little bigger than Myrray did!

They are very smart, sociable, and healthy dogs to have. Lately my parents have been having me shave the dogs with a 7F blade close to keep down on the shedding though (they are pretty much indoor dogs that have access to a big backyard with the dog door)... not a big deal since I'm used to body clipping the minis and ponies! At least dogs you can roll over on their backs to do their bellies and groin... wish the little horses could do that!

Andrea


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> I've got a "mini" Aussie... he's almost 50 pounds though... the breeder tries to maintain the look of the standard size Aussies and breeds close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw! He's cute. I'm thinking I might go with a mini, when I'm ready for another Aussie.


----------



## vvf (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is our Mini Aussie, Ruby. I love this dog, I swear she is the smarted dog i have ever owned. She watches over our place and she's great with the grandkids.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 22, 2011)

Jenna hi,

 

My husband Mel raised standard Aussie for 20 years and if anyone knows about them, HE is one of them.. 





 

His son purchased a Miniature Aussie about 6 months ago and the dog he got is not up to par... 



 He won't say it, but he thinks he got took. He has had that puppy for 6 months now, so he will see him through. He doesn't have the correct conformation, his head and nose have grown much larger than when he was a puppy, he is now the on small size of a standard Aussie and still has lots of time to grow, so please, please research the dogs and ask yourself, what you want in a standard or a miniature Aussie. Buy from breeders who have both parents there for you to look at and physically examine. Make sure they don't have teeth missing, hip dysphasia and/or eye problems. These are problems with standard Aussies and Mel feels that the miniature Aussie would be just increasing the problems. The breeders have used the smallest dogs(sound familiar with Miniature Horses- 



 )bred to the smallest dogs and this just stirs up more hereditary problems. Just make sure if you get either a standard or miniature that you do your homework and I can't stress that enough. You want the Best dog for You 





 

Pictured is Poo, Mel's stud dog and one of the nicest black tri's around. He has passed on to happy doggy land, but sired some terrific puppie's!






Here is our last standard Aussie fixed female, Ami and she is having the good life here on our ranch. She is a very happy dog and smart too.....






and this this Jerry Garcia, the offspring of these two dogs above. If I can find a picture of Jerry all grown up, I will post it. He is beautiful!






 

Here is why Mel got into Aussies;

 

Aussies...........I didn't even know what they were, I thought, someone from Australia? Over the years,we have had a number of purebred and mutt dogs and usually more than one kind at a time, as our kids didn't agree on size and type. We became acquainted with Australian Shepherds by raising dairy calves for Wayne, a friend of Mels. Wayne called and said come and get the best thing for helping with calves. It was "Pup". I thought, "I need another dog like I need a hole in the head." We had 5 of them. We soon thinned them 'till all that was left was Pup. She lived for 18-19 years. She was a working dog. If a fence was down you said, "don't let anything in or out" until it was fixed. She was on duty. She exercised the calves. Guarded the farm (you didn't come in without an invite), she never barked, just was there, staring with clear blue eyes, watching things. Our protector.

 

 

The first thing a Aussie owner needs to know.... you have to be smarter than the dog!!!

 

There isn't anything they can't do, if you are willing to put your love and attention into them. I use to think Super dogs were "born that way", but they are a product of love and companionship. 

 

 

Good Luck and if you need any additional help call Mel, he would be happy to talk with you.

 

Jenny


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 24, 2011)

We had an aussie. So smart and beautiful. We had her for 11 years and then she got kicked by one of the horses. Somehow it turned into a huge problem--long story.

After we lost her it was over 4 years before I could bear to get another dog.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 24, 2011)

This is CHASE my big Aussie he weighed 105# which is big even for a full size Aussie. He had seizures so the meds he was on caused him to gain weight. That was Mr. Kitty his buddy. I had to put Chasey to sleep his seizures got so bad and the meds quit working. He was only three when he died but he took my heart with him. If you look at the pic you can see drooping on the side of his face that got progressively worse with each seizure...heartbreaking! Mr Kitty died from unknown causes a month later and they are buried together.



I did replace him with my rescue Boxer Tinker-Dog( He didn't want his pic taken) and a new mini Aussie-Kirby






. They are best buddies now and I sure do love them.


----------

